# Radon Slide 125 7.0 verändern ...



## DJChiller (26. Dezember 2013)

Huhu Community,
erstmal frohe Weihnacht und rest Feiertage anbei wünsch ich noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2014 

Zum Thema zurück, ich wollte mir das Slide 125 7.0 abkaufen von nem Bekannten. Allerdings gefällt mir die Reba nich die er montiert hat und 125mm bin ich auch nicht wirklich gewöhnt.
Was wäre wenn ich anstatt 125mm Gabel und 120mm Dämpfer neue Komponente mit zum Beispiel 140mm, 150mm Federweg einbaue.

Was sind die Folgen? Was geht schneller kaputt was langsamer? All sowas eben 


Hoffe ihr habt eine Antwort auf die Frage 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Julian


----------



## filiale (26. Dezember 2013)

Die Gabel zu tauschen, mit mehr Federweg, ist kein Problem. Beim Dämpfer brauchste eventuell ne andere Wippe da sich die Umlenkung ändert. Die gibt es aber nicht als Ersatzteil. Radon will ja lieber neue Bikes verkaufen anstelle gut funktionierende zu verunstalten.

Damit dann zum nächsten Punkt. Was heißt Du bist es nicht gewöhnt ? Wenn Du vorher mit 140-150 unterwegs warst, stellt sich die Frage: Hast Du sie auch gebraucht ? Wenn ja, warum willste dann ein Fully mit 125mm und umbauen ? Weil es so günstig ist dass Du trotz des Umbau noch besser wegkommst als ein Neukauf ?

Was schneller kaputt geht liegt an der Fahrweise und am Glück ob Du eine Montagsgabel erwischt. Es gibt Reba die halten ohne Wartung 10 Jahre, manche sind schon nach einem Jahr beim Service. Wie immer steckt man da nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. Dezember 2013)

DJChiller schrieb:


> Huhu Community,
> erstmal frohe Weihnacht und rest Feiertage anbei wünsch ich noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2014
> 
> Zum Thema zurück, ich wollte mir das Slide 125 7.0 abkaufen von nem Bekannten. Allerdings gefällt mir die Reba nich die er montiert hat und 125mm bin ich auch nicht wirklich gewöhnt.
> ...



Den Rahmen gab es im MJ2009 mit 140/100mm Talas. Ich habe so eines im Keller stehen. Ich fahre meist mit den 140mm rum; absenken ist allerdings an steilen Anstiegen notwendig. Also: kein Problem. Ob ein längerer Dämpfer bzw. einer mit mehr Hub passen könnte, muss ich dann mal gucken gehen. Ein Wippentausch dürfte allerdings nichts bringen.
Ändern wird sich die Geometrie: höheres Tretlager, flacherer Sitz- und Lenkwinkel... Ob zum positiven, kann ich nicht einschätzen.

Aber: Warum das Ganze? Ein DHler wird da nicht draus werden...


----------



## fone (27. Dezember 2013)

längeren Dämpfer einbauen ist nie eine gute Idee. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## DJChiller (27. Dezember 2013)

@*filiale: Ich hab einfach keine guten Erfahrungen mit gemacht oder villeicht hat ich auch einfach nur Pech und es war ne Montagsgabel da kann ich nich genau sagen aber die verarbeitung war unter aller sau.
*
*@mw.dd: Daraus soll nichmal ein DHler werden das hab ich auch nie vor zu betreiben dazu bin ich zu unerfahren 

@fone: Hast recht


Naja mal sehen wie ich weiter mache danke erstmal für die Antworten *


----------

